

The Deep Space Window Manager - conductor
https://github.com/dss-project/dswm

======
na85
I like the idea of aggressively supporting keyboard input. I like the idea of
being able to do literally everything with the keyboad _if I choose_.

But therein lies the problem: I sometimes choose to use the mouse, and not
having mouse support in my wm would be too much of a productivity killer for
me to adopt such a thing.

